# 1st scan after BFP?



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Ruth

Im going for my 1st scan this Thursday - I will be 6weeks pregnant.

Could you please explain what they look for and what needs to be there - I dont understand about sac, yolk and heatbeat and what stages these things occur.

My clinic hasnt done a beta/hcg- what is the value in having this test done? Is it worth checking one's levels each week for the 1st tri?

Many thanks Debs


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You don't have to check hcg levels and in all honesty they can sometimes just give you something else to worry about!!!
The order of development is to see a sac first, then a yolk sac inside, then foetus then heartbeat. At 6 weeks you may see all of these stages!! or you may only see the first 2 as you see all anything between 5and a half and 7 weeks of pregnancy due to the varible time of implantation and how quickly or slowly pregnancies develop.
Good Luck!!!

Ruth


----------



## Deb10 (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks Ruth, that is very helpful info, going to write it down and take with me when I go for scan.Debs


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Debs,

There is a link in bun in the oven to a site which has scan pictures it will give you a good idea on what to expect.

Good luck

Louise xx


----------



## Nancy2015 (Dec 2, 2004)

In my 5 week scan I saw a lil blob in a sack.

In my 7 week scan, there was a head, body, two arms, a little tail and a heartbeat. Thats how fast bubs grows. 

Can't wait for my next scan on Friday 

Good luck hun!

Dawn


----------

